# Carraro bike restoration!



## hobbistas (Dec 4, 2009)

Hi all,

I am new to this forum, that I actually found looking for retro bikes. I have an old family bike that was rusting in my basement and lately I am commuting to work. So I thought instead of using my mtb I would do a restoration on this old road carraro bike and use it instead. Does it worth spending around 400 euros on this bike and do a complete restoration? I am thinking paint, some low-end shimano groupset, wheelset and an old-school saddle. So I would be keeping only frame and fork. If I judge by your retro pix thread it can work out pretty well if you put some effort and some money into it. Also can I find the same gears that are mounted on the frame? Any thoughts are more than welcome. Thx


----------



## Sebastionmerckx (Mar 6, 2008)

No way you should put that kind of money in the bike honestly.That is a very low end bike.Turn it into a fixie.


----------



## hobbistas (Dec 4, 2009)

curty42082 said:


> No way you should put that kind of money in the bike honestly.That is a very low end bike.Turn it into a fixie.


Hi curty, 

what do you mean, by fixie? Is there a way to make it useable and nice to look at with less money?


----------



## Sebastionmerckx (Mar 6, 2008)

By fixed gear,I mean one gear in back and one in front.Basically a track bike.Or,you could make it a single speed(which is about the same but has a free wheel).
Based off looking at the bike,I think making it a fixie or single speed is the only thing worth your time....I think you could probably find something else pretty cheap that would be better to sink money in. Also,does that bike have a french threading ?Cotter cranks?If so,that's another issue if the bottom bracket is shot.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Take off the S.I.S. shifters and throw the rest away.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

en oh, NO


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

New bike time.


----------



## Fantino (Jul 30, 2008)

It might be reasonable to put that kind of money in it if:

1) Bike has a lot of sentimental value to you (first road bike, first bike you rode a century on, etc) and. . .2) Money is enough of a non-issue to do the Carrero plus buy/build another nice bike or two.

If this will be your only road bike you'll get a lot more for your 400 euros going some other direction. The renovated Carrero will not have any significant resale value (40-50 euros +/-? . . .think "garage sale.") On the other hand for less than 400 eu. you should be able to buy a used bike with modern components, 9 or 10spd cassette that shifts precisely and weighs 50%-75% of the updated Carrero.


----------



## hobbistas (Dec 4, 2009)

fantino any suggestion on a new/used steel road bike with this amount of money?


----------



## Fantino (Jul 30, 2008)

I don't have a specific recommendation for you. . .But was definitely thinking used at that price. That said. . .

I'm in the US and since we're talking euros you're obviously somewhere in europe. I don't know what the bike shops would carry in your country. But here, 400eu. (about $600 US) puts you at the threshold of an entry level road/commuter (on-sale, last year's model, etc.)

My recommendation would be to scout your local shops to try all the entry level road bikes you find. Ask 'em all about fit until you're sure what size road frame really fits you. Then shop the used ads, ebay, etc. Here in the US there are a lot of used bikes in that price range. Don't get hung up on which brand at that price and you'll end up with a decent rider built for modern entry-mid components. . .and a lot lighter than the Carrero would end up. Sounds like your goal is to have a commuter/road bike as opposed to "a fun build-a-bike project." So buy a decent used steel bike.

Couple things to look for in a used steel bike that often (not hard fast rules!) indicate a nicer frame: 

*Tube Decal*: "department store bikes" are made from straight gauge, thick walled steel tubes. Often unlabeled. . .and heavy. I'm just guessing but your Carrero frame/fork probably weighs 8-9 lbs (3.5 - 4 kg.) That's why everyone here gave you the short answer "NO." The Carrero will always be kind of a brick no matter how much you spend on it. Here's a liink to Columbus tubing types - https://equusbicycle.com/bike/columbus/columbuschart.htm You're not looking for an exotic tubeset but an old SL or SLX is still an awsome rider today. The point is, look for a frame that has identifiable tubes.

*Drop outs*: Look for forged rather than stamped dropouts. Stamped usually indicate a low-dollar (and heavy) frame. If you're not clear on the distinction: https://images.google.com/imgres?im...q=stamped+vs.+forged+dropouts&hl=en&sa=N&um=1 Note: There are some decent older bikes with stamped drops. . .but I've never seen a recent department store bike with forged drops.

There are other finer points but often a labeled tubeset with forged drops will mean the other points fall into line (components, well-designed/proven geometry, etc.) Hey, good luck and enjoy the hunt! :thumbsup:

ah, PS: I love lugged-steel frames. For pure aesthetics you can't beat lugs!


----------



## hobbistas (Dec 4, 2009)

Thanks a lot fantino for all the help you provided me. I looked at ebay.co.uk and found some nice old colnago's but is pickup only (I live in Greece). I visited some sites like colnago, scapin, etc but they are out of my budget, although the detailing of their steel frames is love at first site  . What do you thing of the Specialized Allez steel (it says it has tig welded steel?!?) 
http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?spid=45678&eid=4350&menuItemId=9256

Thanks again!


----------



## Fantino (Jul 30, 2008)

Never ridden a Spec. Allez steel. It's an entry level bike with entry level components. What you will get with Specialized is a well thought out geometry. My guess is it would ride really well. Do a search here and on the web - should be some reviews out there as Specialized are popular bikes.

BUT - My recommendation is it's not so much what brand as what size frame. . .and then look for used. What brands are sold in the local bike shops in your area? Try whatever they have. . .just to zero in on what size frame fits you. Then figure out how used bikes get sold in your part of Greece. Classified ads? Bike shops? Is there a local bicycle club? (Often the local bike club has a few members upgrading bikes & selling their old one.)

My whole point was look for a used, modern component bike in the right size. You'll get a LOT more for your money buying used. And the brand/model is not as important as the fit. You'll enjoy a so-so bike of the right size but curse a "super bike" that doesn't fit. You might also do a forum search "first road bike" or similar. You'll find a lot of information along these lines. Good hunting!


----------

